# Thistle fabric or applique..



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I put and ad on the barter board but to date have no replies.If any of you sewing gals can help me locate either a small applique of a thistle or some thin cotton fabric fabric with thistles on it I'd really appreciate your help.I looked on line and searched locally. My son and DIL are taking their baby with them to "Thistle School", a Scottish Country Dancing Camp this summer. They'd love to have a themed dress for her to wear to the formal ball. There are two small pieces on ebay but that's about it to date.

Thanks,
PQ


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Could you find some pictures of Thistles and print them on the fabric sheets that run through the computer and use those to Applique?


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

http://www.fabrictextilewarehouse.com/catalog/index.php

A few years back my friend found some thistle fabric at the above store. Shoot them an email. Ya' never know, they might still have some!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

HoosierArkyTex has a good idea. I did a search for thistle material or applique and didn't have any luck.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Great ideas . Thank you so much. I will check out the fabrictextilewarehouse, and
the idea of printing something on fabric to applique. I knew someone would have some ideas. Thanks Grannygardner for searching. I appreciate it.

PQ


----------

